# Clinique Daily Shampoo



## gypsysingleton (Oct 20, 2005)

Discontinued At The Store, Something About It Not Really Being Fragrance Free. Anyone Know Where I Can Get Some, Not Much Luck Swapping For It.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gypsysingleton* Discontinued At The Store, Something About It Not Really Being Fragrance Free. Anyone Know Where I Can Get Some, Not Much Luck Swapping For It. I've personally never used it, but I found a few links to sites that carry it.... hope this helps




(Ebay has a lot of 5 for sale... so far only $14.99)
http://www.shop.edirectory.co.uk/pha...+200ml&amp;cid=217

http://search.ebay.com/search/search...prclo=&amp;saprchi=


----------



## Tussan (Oct 21, 2005)

Clinique is in the process of changing their haircare line. In Europe they have already introduced the new ones - the ones that are no longer fragrance free



and to me it´s a really annoying fragrance they have added. The old one was fragrance free but still had a smell to them from natural ingredinces (different in the different products).

What I have heard from Clinique they now only sell the shampoo and conditioner scented with Clinique happy, I think the knew line is supposed to be introduced there too but the introduction is being postponed over and over (probably since the knew ones aren´t selling, no wonder who want´s to buy Clinique if they have added fragrance too it, if I could tolerate that I would buy a brand from my hair dresser instead).

It´s probably hard to find the old ones out there, since they have been out of production for more than 6 months (I think). I stocked up in time.

The old ones have had a lot of different looks so it´s a little hard to know, but most of the knew ones looks like this:

or like this (but blue):

The new styling products is fragrance free thou.

//Jenny

Edit: The pictures didn´t work, but you can check how the knew ones look at Cliniques site for UK


----------



## gypsysingleton (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tussan* Clinique is in the process of changing their haircare line. In Europe they have already introduced the new ones - the ones that are no longer fragrance free



and to me itÂ´s a really annoying fragrance they have added. The old one was fragrance free but still had a smell to them from natural ingredinces (different in the different products).What I have heard from Clinique they now only sell the shampoo and conditioner scented with Clinique happy, I think the knew line is supposed to be introduced there too but the introduction is being postponed over and over (probably since the knew ones arenÂ´t selling, no wonder who wantÂ´s to buy Clinique if they have added fragrance too it, if I could tolerate that I would buy a brand from my hair dresser instead).

ItÂ´s probably hard to find the old ones out there, since they have been out of production for more than 6 months (I think). I stocked up in time.

The old ones have had a lot of different looks so itÂ´s a little hard to know, but most of the knew ones looks like this:

or like this (but blue):

The new styling products is fragrance free thou.

//Jenny

Edit: The pictures didnÂ´t work, but you can check how the knew ones look at Cliniques site for UK

Man, I just spend a bloody fortune on 3 bottles on daily shampoo from someone I met on ebay from the UK, I hope it is the old one that I like and not the one scented with "crappy" i mean "happy".
Thanks for all the info.

Nan


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 22, 2005)

*I've wanted to try clinique shampoo.*


----------



## Tussan (Oct 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gypsysingleton* Man, I just spend a bloody fortune on 3 bottles on daily shampoo from someone I met on ebay from the UK, I hope it is the old one that I like and not the one scented with "crappy" i mean "happy".
Thanks for all the info.

Nan

I donÂ´t think itÂ´s happy in the new ones that they sell in UK (and Sweden),(the Happy scented ones are the only ones they sell in US, and those look like the perfume bottle). I only smelled the new ones once only to realise that that would be no chance in hell that I could tolerate it. And I donÂ´t think happy is that bad... Even the girls I have met at counters have agreed that itÂ´s an intense smell and that itÂ´s a bad idea from Clinique to do this. One of the sales person said something that she think that they have changed the formula and that the new one needed fragrance not to smell bad
//Jenny


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tussan* I donÂ´t think itÂ´s happy in the new ones that they sell in UK (and Sweden),(the Happy scented ones are the only ones they sell in US, and those look like the perfume bottle). I only smelled the new ones once only to realise that that would be no chance in hell that I could tolerate it. And I donÂ´t think happy is that bad... Even the girls I have met at counters have agreed that itÂ´s an intense smell and that itÂ´s a bad idea from Clinique to do this. One of the sales person said something that she think that they have changed the formula and that the new one needed fragrance not to smell bad
//Jenny

Hmmm... I wonder what they did to it that they need perfume in it to keep from stinkin' !!! lol


----------



## Tussan (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gypsysingleton* Man, I just spend a bloody fortune on 3 bottles on daily shampoo from someone I met on ebay from the UK, I hope it is the old one that I like and not the one scented with "crappy" i mean "happy".
Thanks for all the info.

Nan

Just curius, did they turn out to be the old kind or the new ones with fragrance??
//Jenny


----------



## gypsysingleton (Nov 16, 2005)

I purchased 3 of the new fragranced ones from the uk, I'm selling 2 unused on ebay and am swapping the one I tried (I don't like the scent and it leaves my hair squeeky clean, the old formula leaves it feeling conditioned) but I did fetch 8 bottles of the old formula:icon_love on ebay for a very good price



so I will use that sparingly and see If I can get it to last a long time.


----------



## Tussan (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *gypsysingleton* I purchased 3 of the new fragranced ones from the uk, I'm selling 2 unused on ebay and am swapping the one I tried (I don't like the scent and it leaves my hair squeeky clean, the old formula leaves it feeling conditioned) but I did fetch 8 bottles of the old formula:icon_love on ebay for a very good price



so I will use that sparingly and see If I can get it to last a long time. Oh, isnÂ´t the smell awful?
8 bottles? thatÂ´s gonna last a long time. Hopefully Cliniques has realised their misstake and changed it back by the time youÂ´re out





//Jenny


----------



## gypsysingleton (Nov 16, 2005)

No that smell is not very nice



especially for a shampoo ~ Nan


----------

